# PFURY SOCAL BBQ



## hustlur (Apr 28, 2004)

We can all bring food,drinks, and friends. Meet at a place of "desirable distance" for all members.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I will bring the CA Darparment of Fish and Game.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

bobme said:


> I will bring the CA Darparment of Fish and Game.


 Your in N Cali


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

bobme said:


> I will bring the CA Darparment of Fish and Game.


 Go ahead and bring them, but who really brings their piranhas to a BBQ?!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

haha. we can do it at mcarthur park in los angeles! i'd be willing to help organize.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

hyphen said:


> haha. we can do it at mcarthur park in los angeles! i'd be willing to help organize.


 when my health come around i was thinkin of hooters in long beach









we could take a field trip to the long beach aqurium







if its close enough by

but i like the ideal of a nice bar b que in a park too


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

i like mr. freez's idea cuz i'm in LBC too...but def. not L.A. i'm wanted there let's do it in O.C. i'll bring bitches


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

how about we all just go bowling somewhere in LA?


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

BUMP

keep this thing moving so that it's not just an idea and something really happens


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Definitely Lounge Material


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

can i come lol :rasp:


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Indiana is in the center of a large group of people too!


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

jackburton said:


> can i come lol :rasp:


 I think they should all come to us!!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

j_burf said:


> jackburton said:
> 
> 
> > can i come lol :rasp:
> ...


 noone wants to cross the pond to all that gloomy weather









and unless someone take charge this aint gonna happen and will just be an ideal


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

id love to come but damn a 2000 mile drive is kinda long for a bbq hehe


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

can i come?


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

why doesn't Mr.Freez and Hustlur take control of it since Freez has been here the longest and Hustlur had the idea


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

count me in, it doesn't matter where in SoCal


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

can i come too! lol :laugh:


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

MistaFishPimp05 said:


> why doesn't Mr.Freez and Hustlur take control of it since Freez has been here the longest and Hustlur had the idea


 i had this ideal awhile back to have some sort of socal party thing but i need to wait on

my health to come around before i can start to plan something, soon as it does im gonna

give it a try


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

well we probably can't do hooters if it's going to be a bunch of people.

we should first see how many people want to come first, and how many people are 21+. if there are younger folk, we should probably do it a park so that they can drink too.

if you guys wanted to drink and bowl, and it's only going to be a few of us, we could hit up lucky strike in hollywood.

it would probably be better if we did an activity instead of a bbq...it would be a bit funner.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

$20 says this AIINT gonna happen!!!! We've tried planning the same shiz in different location, and ONLY the guys in Oregon were able to pull through with a PFury gathering... and they're the smallest group.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> $20 says this AIINT gonna happen!!!! We've tried planning the same shiz in different location, and ONLY the guys in Oregon were able to pull through with a PFury gathering... and they're the smallest group.


 Theres been other Pfury 'meetings' that have happened with the same amount of people if not more other than the Oregon meet. They just all got together privately. It wasnt a big ol' planned out thing.


----------



## hustlur (Apr 28, 2004)

if you guys want we can do it at Hooters in Newport Beach. I have a Worlwide V.I.P. card from Hooters, for our company. Everything will be 50% off. I can make arrangements.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > $20 says this AIINT gonna happen!!!! We've tried planning the same shiz in different location, and ONLY the guys in Oregon were able to pull through with a PFury gathering... and they're the smallest group.
> ...


 WHAT?!?! When.. who.. where.. why wasn't I invited... and how did you know about it? But I guess your right... me, Raf and Elliott (tecknik) always have a gathering. at our houses or at McD's.









But I still say that the So Cal gathering WILL NOT happen...







If it does, there probably be no more than 15 actual members.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

hustlur said:


> I have a Worlwide V.I.P. card from Hooters, for our company.


 Hooters and your company....all in the same line.







Never knew businesses supported such places


----------



## hustlur (Apr 28, 2004)

I just want to meet members closer to me, plus all the group buys can be sent to John Wayne Airport in O.C. rather than LAX.


----------



## hustlur (Apr 28, 2004)

Ms. Natteri....working for a well known skateboard company does help, and works hand in hand.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

hustlur said:


> Ms. Natteri....working for a well known skateboard company does help, and works hand in hand.


 Makes WAAAAAAY more sense now.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2004)

Thta's a great idea. Think of some names for the gathering...
*-P-Fury-Palooza
-Fury Stock 2004
-Fury Fest! 
-Piranha-rama*


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Still aiint gonna happen :rasp:


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

Count Me in Pare!! I can bring some Lumpia!!!!


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

Can I still come if RhomZilla doesnt go???


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

ChErRiEliPz510 said:


> Can I still come if RhomZilla doesnt go???


 I'm sure all members will be welcome to the event. That and Im sure Rhomzilla will stop by too!!









I really think this event is going to happen. And I think the turnout will be good too!! Let's make it happen people!!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

ChErRiEliPz510 said:


> Can I still come if RhomZilla doesnt go???


YOU BET!!!!!!!














rhomzilla and yes it can happen











> Thta's a great idea. Think of some names for the gathering...
> -P-Fury-Palooza
> -Fury Stock 2004
> -Fury Fest!
> -Piranha-rama


i like rana rama


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Piran-huhs? said:


> Count Me in Pare!! I can bring some Lumpia!!!!


 Dein na yan dude! Bring some Sisig, Calamares and some RED HORSE!!!


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

i will bring my lawnmowers, chainsaw just incase dave comes, and my weedeater

i might be going out to socal in october


----------



## hustlur (Apr 28, 2004)

we can call it "the rhomble reunion"


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

wuts the majoy skate company u work for huslur
?!?!?!?1


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

someone should set up a approximate date and take a vote on where this is gonna take place


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

> > why doesn't Mr.Freez and Hustlur take control of it since Freez has been here the longest and Hustlur had the idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what happened to u?



> well we probably can't do hooters if it's going to be a bunch of people.
> 
> we should first see how many people want to come first, and how many people are 21+. if there are younger folk, we should probably do it a park so that they can drink too.
> 
> ...


I'm only 17 bro, I'm down with drinkin..but i can't get into a club or nuthin..I look 18-19 max


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

> Count Me in Pare!! I can bring some Lumpia!!!!





























































I love lumpia...all my flip friends that have it at their house are my fav friends


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

well, i helped organize a group meet for my old gaming group where people from new york flew in.

first thing is we need to settle on a location. we can do long beach since the aquarium is right there and we can hit the aquarium after get nice and toasty.

we need to set a date as well, or else it'll never get done. the best thing is to set it a month or two in advance.


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

hyphen said:


> well, i helped organize a group meet for my old gaming group where people from new york flew in.
> 
> first thing is we need to settle on a location. we can do long beach since the aquarium is right there and we can hit the aquarium after get nice and toasty.
> 
> we need to set a date as well, or else it'll never get done. the best thing is to set it a month or two in advance.


 that's a great plan ....

are we looking at october .... or are we gonna push for a september gathering?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

most likely mid october, before halloween.


----------



## hustlur (Apr 28, 2004)

RHOMTOBERFEST!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

YES, PERFECT NAME!! hahahah


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Coumt me in!!!!! and I don't really care 'bout the loc.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

MistaFishPimp05 said:


> my health to come around before i can start to plan something, soon as it does im gonna
> 
> give it a try


[/QUOTE]

what happened to u?

[/quote]
my lungs are fukt right now and it gets really hard to breathe sometimes,



> RHOMTOBERFEST!










were gonna have to make this a yearly thing now

what if we do it at alpine village during octoberfest







yall know were that is

good beer food and OOPA!!!







and lots and lots of drunk girlys


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

so when we havin one in the ozark mtns id like to come although id be only one hehehe


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

> my lungs are fukt right now and it gets really hard to breathe sometimes,


damn that sux







get well soon so we can all have a good time, get wasted, while taking pix of each other, and post the next day to show P-Fury what SoCal is all about


----------



## hustlur (Apr 28, 2004)

Ok...lets set it up!! Easy on the talking, and lets get doing..hmmm I don't think that's grammatically correct...oh well


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

mid October sounds good


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

pick three dates that are a week apart each and have the SoCal peeps vote on it....I think a location is being decided right now


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

I didn't read through the whole thing so someone may have already suggested this but:
Why don't you all meet the same day but in diffrent areas? You know like those in cali meet somwhere and those in indiana meet...then you could share your pics and experiences on here.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

One word of advice... If ouguys are planning this, dont take too long to do it. Interests will die and then you'll end up not having it. Thats what happened to us up here.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> One word of advice... If ouguys are planning this, dont take too long to do it. Interests will die and then you'll end up not having it. Thats what happened to us up here.


 Will you







already Al. Jeez, stop being so pessimistic and jealous that this might actually fall through.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > One word of advice... If ouguys are planning this, dont take too long to do it. Interests will die and then you'll end up not having it. Thats what happened to us up here.
> ...


 Im not being pessimistic.. Im being honest. When we tried having a Nor Cal gathering last yr, we were all pumped up... everyone wanted to go. But we took so long in trying to decide where to have it and when that the interest died out. Poor Raf was at Golden Gate Park BBQ'ing from 6am in the morn till noon time all by himself. Noone came... I passed by, but he looked pissed!!!

Thats why Im just letting the So Cal folks know. Dont take too long to decide or your interests will die out. Learn from OUR mistake. But no hate'in.. hope you guys pull through with it. Maybe me, Raf and Ms Natt can take a road trip.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> . But we took so long in trying to decide where to have it and when that the interest died out. Poor Raf was at Golden Gate Park BBQ'ing from 6am in the morn till noon time all by himself. Noone came... I passed by, but he looked pissed!!!
> 
> .


 you just had to remind me..huh


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...


 Okay you win.









Poor Rafiki, I was supposed to babysit Bella too.


----------



## hustlur (Apr 28, 2004)

Here in SOCAL..we do it differently.
Tell me if you guys want to Party...Any club in O.C...no worries. 
I suggested a few restaurants..pick one.
We always have the Beach..bring your Surfboards.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

oc clubs... PFFFF...hollywood is where the REAL clubs are at


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

i have a p-fury members get together like every week or so,

air*force*one,

lonald,

jebus,

and me micus get together all the time, although it helps we went to school together ( except lonald)

there are others like

mwm, hes not my bud but i kno him,


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Poor Rafiki, I was supposed to babysit Bella too.


 yes..you were







.


----------



## hustlur (Apr 28, 2004)

ok Hyphen...L.A. is just too far,yet..we can get private tables at...
DEEP
Spider Room
H&H
Star Shoes
Joya


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

hrmm...but i don't think everyone attending is 21+...mistafishpimp is 17...and a few others are underage too.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Poor Rafiki, I was supposed to babysit Bella too.


 Bella's a bitch :laugh:


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Well im down to roll thru ...alpine village u say freeza?? well thats cool too i stay about 10 min away.

or Lb aquarium is a nice idea too thats about 25-35 min from me...

but the BBq drinking thing i cant go to scince im on probation and drinkning at a park is illegal







and i dont drink anyway i just pass it to da left hand SiDe <///////////////////>~

but hyphens idea on an activity is good rather than just a BBq.

well maybe we can Bbq during the day thenhave an activity at nite?


----------



## hustlur (Apr 28, 2004)

HOOTERS....any age can come.(no pun intended)


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

hustlur said:


> HOOTERS....any age can come.(no pun intended)


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

> HOOTERS....any age can come.(no pun intended)










yea any age can go...i've been a few times


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> $20 says this AIINT gonna happen!!!! We've tried planning the same shiz in different location, and ONLY the guys in Oregon were able to pull through with a PFury gathering... and they're the smallest group.










9 October '04 were gonna have have a meeting in Zwolle at the Ecodrome (The Netherlands) your all invited


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

> 9 October '04 were gonna have have a meeting in Zwolle at the Ecodrome (The Netherlands) your all invited


Y don't we just make the SoCal thing the same date?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

So, is this thread or idea dead??? Found it lingering on the 4th page....


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

someone be sure to call me or PM me with the details!!!

I would love to go also


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

thanks fo rbringing it back.

i'll suggest a date for 10/16/04. thats a saturday in mid october. we'll be going to eat and have a few drinks at hooters. when we're done, we'll head to the LB aquarium.

all we need is someone to figure out admission prices for the LBA.

we can also figure out the ride situations. i'm going to be driving so i can bring anyone in the SFV.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

that means you, frank!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

WHOA!!!

WHY DONT WE ALL GO TO KNOTT'S SCARRRRRRRY farm!!!!

that would be an awesome place to meet and hang!!! i try to go every year at least 3-4 times!!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

oooh, that's a good idea too!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

p.s. everyone that's interested, pm me with either your email or aim addy. i'll see if i can organize this thing.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

hyphen said:


> all we need is someone to figure out admission prices for the LBA.


 This should help you guys


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

nice well i see they close at 6 pm so why dont we go to the aquarium 1st then go to hooters ??

or knotts sounds good too but i think everyone will separate once we hit the park


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ReDraGon-> said:


> nice well i see they close at 6 pm so why dont we go to the aquarium 1st then go to hooters ??
> 
> or knotts sounds good too but i think everyone will separate once we hit the park


 that's a better idea. we can hit the aquarium and get tanked afterwards. so who's in?


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > all we need is someone to figure out admission prices for the LBA.
> ...


 students can probably get a discount at their box office. i think mines sells them for 14.95...not sure though. they took the box office website down for some reason.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Im down to go!!! I didnt make it to LA last weekend (went to Vegas for Pimp n Hoes party), so me and the gf still need to go to LA. Let me know when though. Im down to meet the So Cal group


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Just let me know in advanced and I'll be there.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

im down for the aquarium ideal but knotts would kick my ass with all that walkin and wait sh*t

yall plan and ill show up or you can wait till im nice and healthy (who the fuk knows when thatll be)

fukn doctors dont know their ass from a hole in the ground, and ill plan it up, try and get hotel reservations

groupe discounts at the aqarium and a bar and grill too, what ever man, gotta give it the works

and id try to do it all with in walkin distance so theres absolutely no drinkin and drivein keep it safe

id like to do it again you know and some may come from a far like Rhomzilla that would

appreciate a reserved hotel room for em


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> id like to do it again you know and some may come from a far like Rhomzilla that would appreciate a reserved hotel room for em


 Dont trip, potatoe chip!!! No nned for special rsvp. We can always find a room


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > id like to do it again you know and some may come from a far like Rhomzilla that would appreciate a reserved hotel room for em
> ...


 if i plan somethin i like every thing to be taken care of , that way its all about the fun


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I say a north east coast comprising of members from P-fury, CM, PredFish, and FHUSA.

...you know cause East Coast is better and all.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN! I love BBQ's! it's too bad I live in North Dakota







I would so be there!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> im down for the aquarium ideal but knotts would kick my ass with all that walkin and wait sh*t
> 
> yall plan and ill show up or you can wait till im nice and healthy (who the fuk knows when thatll be)
> 
> ...


 i'm an excellent drunk driver, don't worry.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> I say a north east coast comprising of members from P-fury, CM, PredFish, and FHUSA.
> 
> ...you know cause East Coast is better and all.


 Well if you like, you can start one in the EastCoast next month. Me and the gf will be there for Columbus Day weekend and def visit AquaScape and SharkAquarium!!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

hyphen said:


> i'm an excellent drunk driver, don't worry.


noone is a good drunk driver :rasp:

*right here buddy*


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> I say a north east coast comprising of members from P-fury, CM, PredFish, and FHUSA.
> 
> ...you know cause East Coast is better and all.


 North Easterners unite!!









We'll be throwing up gang signs and be like, "P-Fury East Coast Y'all!"


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > I say a north east coast comprising of members from P-fury, CM, PredFish, and FHUSA.
> ...


 Werd.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > i'm an excellent drunk driver, don't worry.
> ...


 nonsense. my friends can actually vouch for me. they would always try to take my keys, but when they found out that i drive better drunk than i do sober, they took my word for it. hell, most people wouldn't be able to tell if i was drunk unless i told them.

i'm a good drunk driver!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

pm me with your email if youre comin.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

ill show given i dont have an appointment and just use my

PM cause i never check my mail, when i do its so full i just erase it all anyway


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

well i hope u feel better Freeza....

and hyphen u must admit i drive better faded than sober too


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

hyphen said:


> hrmm...but i don't think everyone attending is 21+...mistafishpimp is 17...and a few others are underage too.


 They can stay outside the place or inside the car and when we are done, we just tell them what happen on the way home


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> $20 says this AIINT gonna happen!!!! We've tried planning the same shiz in different location, and ONLY the guys in Oregon were able to pull through with a PFury gathering... and they're the smallest group.


oregon should have another one.







- im serious!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i've only got rsvp from 3 people so far...+ freeze. so lemme know guys.


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

> i've only got rsvp from 3 people so far...+ freeze. so lemme know guys.


who all PM'd U?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

so far i've got:

mistafishpimp05
yonam
master of puppets
mr freeze
redragon


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Any idea on set date???


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

fridays or saturdays?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> Any idea on set date???


 its gonna be oct. 15


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

hyphen said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea on set date???
> ...


 hey bro, did u know that's a Friday?

I thought we're having it on a Saturday


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

We have to come up with a place, time, location, fast.... get this meet going on!

Please post on FIRST POST page when we decide.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

dont really matter what day its on im goin


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

whoops, my bad. i meant oct 16., saturday. we're going to the LB Aquarium for a few hours, and then afterwards we're going to hit hooters for some grub and beer. once again, pm me if you guys are comin.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)




----------

